# wha da hell is wrong wit dis tranny?!?!



## dolomite (Jan 9, 2004)

i :waving: have a 96 nissan altima and the tranny doesnt change gears when its cold? but when it does get warm 1st gear rev's all the way doesnt wanna shift but if i let the pedal go it will shift to 2nd but no more 3rd nor 4th. dont really know whats wrong? i did a self tranny test and it said it was code 1 code 1 means the revolution senor is bad or disonnected it is connected. so i took it to a tranny shop and they said it may not be the senor the tranny is bad i dont believe it went bad just like that i took the sensor off clean it and put it back same thing. tha da hell is a revolution sensor got to do with that ? i dont know engine light is not on... this car is pissing me off i called a other tranny shop they said it could be the senor but he said that senor counts the revolutions in the tranny? please help also when im driving the car first gear driving,, let pedal go so the rev can go down 2nd driving i push the o/d button on the shifter and it loses 2nd gear until i push it back or let the rev go down ...wha da .... i dont understand please help


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

What the hell did you just say? lol

Start with the easy stuff, but a new sensor and replace it...


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow...I agree.

That said, you might try taking it in and having the transmission filter changed and the transmission flushed and then filled with the proper transmission fluid.

That always is a good thing to do every 30k miles or so.

Papa Ray


----------



## dolomite (Jan 9, 2004)

see, this is what i dont understand they tell me to go to the forums to get help on this problem and look no help... this really is a bad bad bad forum ive been to other forums with my car and they all ways help but nissan forums whack!!!!!! :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :dumbass: :balls:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Dolomite, I can't even understand what the hell you're saying... Tough to help you when you can't explain your problems.


----------



## 93EagleVisionTSi (Jan 23, 2004)

Why can't you understand what he's saying?

It sounds like your tranny is in limp mode. paparay was right, that you should have your tranny flushed and get the filter changed. That's the first step to fixing it.

If that doesn't improve it to your satisfaction, then I would look at the sensors on your tranny.

Tranny places will most always tell you that something is seriously wrong, but they have to open it up to look see. When they run a diagnostic on your transmission control computer it's the same as someone running one on your engine computer. Certain codes get tripped. They assume that the code was tripped for the reason it was designed for, and tell you to fix something that may not be faulty.
Example with ECM for comparison:
Say your fuel filter is causing low fuel pressure, which causes a lean mixture. Your computer trips a lean mixture code and so they tell you to replace the oxygen sensors, when the oxygen sensors were never at fault.
Always start with the cheap fixes that are good from a maintenance standpoint anyway. Then work up to the bigger things.
In short, get it flushed and the filter changed, and I'm pretty sure you'll go back to normal driving.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

as was said above Dolomite, get the transmission fluid and filter changed first and go from there. if you are still having shifting issues, then it may be time to have someone look at it.

one other thing to consider, is your clutch. you may have slippage issues as well that may be causing the sensor code.


----------



## 93EagleVisionTSi (Jan 23, 2004)

by the way, I don't mean to steal users, but if you have a car problem just ask the nice dodgeintrepid.net folks. About half of them have Nissans. The other half have either like Chargers, Rams, Regals, or Stealths. Or student loans.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I would tend agree with others on changing the fluid and filter but first check the fluid level and condition. But the revolution sensor give the reference to the trans computer on when to shift up or down. If you have a Manual they have the diagnostic procedure for the sensor and circuit. However, if you don't have a Haynes, Chiltons, or Factory Service manual (although I highly recommend purchasing one) I can look up the measurements for bench testing it.

Troy


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

a new it was a matter of time before you showed-up over here Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey Fred,
I noticed a few familiar names over here. I'm happy to be here besides it seemed to be time for me to expand my horizons a little more.
I hope that I can utilize my technical background to contribute here as well.

Troy


----------



## vincewy (Feb 11, 2004)

Actually I'm running into similar scenario, when I drive, everything is normal except 4th gear takes about 5-10 min to kick in, once it kicks in, all gears run like what they're supposed to. I'm not sure if this is due to cold weather (I live in Minnesota) but even on mildly cold days I see this happen. I've noticed this last winter but I don't know if it actually got worse this year until spring, could this be due to the sensor?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

vincewy said:


> Actually I'm running into similar scenario, when I drive, everything is normal except 4th gear takes about 5-10 min to kick in, once it kicks in, all gears run like what they're supposed to. I'm not sure if this is due to cold weather (I live in Minnesota) but even on mildly cold days I see this happen. I've noticed this last winter but I don't know if it actually got worse this year until spring, could this be due to the sensor?


Your problem may be fluid associated because it sounds like it is pressure -when the fluid is thicker it happens. Have you changed your fluid and filter lately? Also I recommend using a factory filter. 
You might check for any codes by putting the ECU into diagnostic mode.

Troy


----------



## vincewy (Feb 11, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Your problem may be fluid associated because it sounds like it is pressure -when the fluid is thicker it happens. Have you changed your fluid and filter lately? Also I recommend using a factory filter.
> You might check for any codes by putting the ECU into diagnostic mode.
> 
> Troy


Troy, thanks for the quick reply, and yes, I've just changed the fluid recently, not sure if my mechanics put new filter but I'll double check. I'll be more specific, at the beginning of the day, the first time 4th gear kicks in at 65 mph, once I drive a while, 4th gear kicks in at around 55-60 mph.

As long as the gears inside are all there I won't be overly concerned, I'll have local mechanics do complete diagnostics before my warranty expires in April.

Vince


----------

